# Did the N63 become more reliable?



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

I've seen many complaints about the early N63 V8s but in the newer years they seem to quiet off. Did they get better and if so what year did that happen?


----------



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Ok I was able to find an answer to my own question. Its when the N63 was redesigned in 2012 and they came out with the N63TU:








BMW N63 vs N63TU vs N63TU2 vs N63TU3 - Which Is Best?


BMW N63, N63TU, N63TU2, and N63TU3 comparison. Learn about the N63 technical updates. BMW N63 performance and reliability. N63 comparison.




bmwtuning.co


----------

